# Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?



## blackP3G4SUS (1. März 2014)

*Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Moin,
ich habe vor etwa 1-2 Monaten mit dem Übertakten angefangen und stoße jetzt langsam an die Grenzen meines i5-3450(Mehr als 3,5 GHz lassen sich mit 'nem B75-Board nicht rausholen ) und meiner GT 630(Läuft auf 1155/650 MHz, mehr geht nicht, außerdem habe ich häufige Treiberprobleme und Abstürze). Den PC habe ich vor anderthalb Jahren gekriegt, damals war ich noch nicht fähig mir irgendetwas zusammenzuschrauben  Da mein Budget als Schüler sehr begrenzt ist, kommen für mich nur wenige Möglichkeiten infrage. Ich erwäge momentan die Anschaffung eines Z77-Boards um die 100 Euro(z.B. ASRock Z77 Pro4 o. Extreme3), um erstmal das letzte Quäntchen aus meinem i5 rauszukitzeln und später einen i5-3570K zuzukaufen. Eine günstigere Variante wäre wohl die Anschaffung eines guten 990FX-Boards samt FX-6300 oder 8350, außerdem kann man ja(falls ich das richtig verstanden habe)AM3-CPUs auf AM3+ weiterbenutzen, da AM3+ im Vergleich zu AM3 bloß mehr Pins besitzt. Meine Frage wäre jetzt, was die günstigste Möglichkeit wäre ins CPU-OC einzusteigen. Ist ein komplettes Benchsystem(GraKa ist erstmal unwichtig, ich konzentriere mich auf z.B. SuperPi und wPrime) überhaupt unter 1000 Euro möglich?


----------



## minicoopers (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Um beim mit dem benchen zu starten würde ich mit S. 775 anfangen. Da  bekommt man CPUs auch für <5€ und es ist nicht schlimm, wenn mal eine  drauf geht 
Dazu ein gescheites board (z.B. Asus Command oder Rampage Extreme) und Du startest recht günstig mit dem benchen.
Dann  noch etwas Ram DDR2 (Commando) oder DDR3 (Rampage) je nach Board und  schon hast Du alles was Du benötigst und hast für den Einstieg eine gute  Grundlage


----------



## marko597710 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

wenn würde ich ein asus m5a99x evo r2.0 mit AMD fx 8350 ab 162€ bekommen und er lest sich mit einer guten kühler auf 4.8 bis 5.0 GHz takten immer draufann 
ohne oc standart
ALLBenchmark 15400p one oc 
Cinebenchmark R15 626
3dmark 11 8380
3dmark 06 21019
3dmark vantage gpu 28000 cpu 26000
kommt aber auf windos an wie gut es optimiert ist


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Danke für den Tipp, wusste gar nicht, dass es S.775-Boards mit DDR3-Unterstützung gibt


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

hi 

Da du ja schon einen Ivy besitzt und auch einen 3570K ins Auge gefasst hast ...

Gigabyte * z77x UD3H*  ist das Board was du benötigst 
Zum einen das weil es dafür hier im Forum eine perfekte Anleitung gibt ....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

Zum anderen weil es hier im Forum einige gibt die dieses Board zum benchen genutzt haben und dir garantiert mit ein paar tips zur seite stehen können
Wenn es dir um 2D Marks geht empfehle ich dir dich gleich auch nach ein paar gescheiten rams ausschau zu halte (2133 Cl7 oder sowas in der art) da rams das Zünglein an der Waage bei 2D Marks sind

2D Marks mit AMD zu benchen bringt nur was um gegen gleiche CPUs anzutreten da AMDs Global bei 2Dmarks in einer andern Lige spielen ....3 Liga


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Ich hab' Teamgroup Zeus Series im Visier, lässt sich laut PCGH gut übertakten und 8GB kosten grade mal 70 Euro 
Allerdings werde ich erstmal wirklich mit LGA 775 u. X48 anfangen, das Rampage (I) Extreme gibt's für 200 Euro, ich denke für mein Budget ist das das Beste.


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Welche genau ?


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Falls du den RAM meinst: Das 8GB PC3-17000 CL11 Kit in Gold. Gut übertaktbarer DDR3-2133 RAM, dabei kühl und v.a. günstig. Ist bei PCGH momentan der bestbenotete RAM =D


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Das ist crap 

nice für 24/7 ...aber nicht fürs benchen 

dafür eher sowas ..
8GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-19200U CL10

edit : wo gibt es ein RE für 200€ ?

besser gesagt wer hat noch eins ???


----------



## minicoopers (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> edit : wo gibt es ein RE für 200€ ?
> 
> besser gesagt wer hat noch eins ???


 Ich 
Aber 200€ wo hast Du dass denn gefunden? Das ist ganz schön teuer


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

^^das du eins hast ist mir klar 

 Ich dachte neu bei einem Händler


----------



## minicoopers (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Die wird es sicherlich nur noch gebraucht geben. Also bei Ebay oder so.

Bist Du nun auch auf der Suche nach einem?


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> dafür eher sowas ..
> 8GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-19200U CL10


 Wär 'ne Überlegung wert, auch ob des Preises.


True Monkey schrieb:


> edit : wo gibt es ein RE für 200€ ?
> 
> besser gesagt wer hat noch eins ???


Hier: ASUS RAMPAGE EXTREME X48 ICH9R Socket 775 DDR3 ATX MOTHERBOARD
Dazu kommen allerdings noch fette 30 Euro Versandkosten, alles in allem aber noch etwas günstiger als bei eBay


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*





> Sorry but this item is currently unavailable.


 
 übersehen ?


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> übersehen ?


 Jop 
Dann bleibt wohl nur noch eBay, würde 220 Euro plus 6 Euro Versand kosten :-I
bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das wirklich "generalüberholt" ist, außerdem sind 220 Euro für ein mehrere Jahre altes Mainboard relativ viel -,-


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

^^lass es 

 Bevor du soviel Geld in ein altes Board versenkst fang lieber mit Ivys an
 da gibt es auch genügend kleine CPus die zum benchen spass machen


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (1. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Haste auch wieder Recht... Ein Z77 für 80 Euro plus ein i5 3570K für 180=auch nicht viel teurer


----------



## Chrissi (5. März 2014)

*AW: Günstiges Benchsystem - AM3+, Z87 oder Z77?*

Rampage Extremes sind leider sehr selten heutzutage. Und gute noch viel seltener.
Habe 2 Stück für 100€ ergattern können Anfang dieses Jahres. Leider macht das eine nur 575 FSB und das andere 600 (und da ist mir noch nen Pin abgebrochen. Zum Glück nur Masse)

Mit dem RAM musste gucken. Für S.775 sind Elpida Hyper IC´s die Besten. Aber sowas gibts auf den aktuellen RAM´s nichtmehr.
Auch schaffen die S.775 DDR3 Boards eigentlich nie mehr als ca. 2000Mhz RAM Takt.

Aber wenn du nicht Suberzo gehen möchtest, dann reicht auch ein günstigereres S.775 Board. Denn so nen hohen FSB wirst du eh nie erreichen unter Luft.
Vorteil halt bei S.775: 
CPU´s sehr günstig (Habe ca. 30 Stück immer für 1€ + 1-2€ Versand bei eBay gekauft) und man bekommt viele Punkte (bzw. mehr als bei Aktuellen Systemen)


----------

